

Show HN: The Programmer's Political Axis - where do you fall? - mkrecny
http://sweaxis.org/?src=hn

======
parfe
44.44% Conservative and 55.56% Liberal

Provides no feedback on what they do with your age, startupness, or favorite
language. No anchors to know what liberal vs conservative means. Bolded
portion of questions can be redefined in the body, e.g. #2, #6. Not a useful
experience/waste of time.

~~~
mkrecny
I'm not sure (yet) what I'll do with your age etc. Re: 'no anchors to know
what liberal vs conservative means' the original Steve Yegge essay is linked
to on the front page.
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/110981030061712822816/posts/KaSK...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/110981030061712822816/posts/KaSKeg4vQtz)

~~~
parfe
Yeah, that's worthless.

<http://www.politicalcompass.org/charts/us2012.php> That is anchoring.

If you aren't showing "Java coders fall here, Python coders fall here. Lispers
here." Call your survey a work in progress, but it's pointless for anyone to
currently fill out as it doesn't show meaningful feedback.

~~~
mkrecny
Basically what you're saying is that any survey that's in the early stages of
data collection is worthless.

I think that x% conservative y% liberal is 'meaningful feedback' to some
people (<https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/sweaxis.org>)

------
reecepacheco
i'm 54.17% Liberal

